# SELECT Befehl in Msgbox wiedergeben



## airmexxy (17. November 2010)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes porblem:
ich habe eine Tablelle und möchte eine Spalte summieren...der Befehl in SQL ist nicht das Problem ("SELECT SUM(betrag) FROM tbl_benzin")
aber wenn ich den Befehl einer Variable (String) zuweise gibt der mir natürlich den oben stehenden Befehl aus.
wie schaffe ich es jetzt das er den Befehl ausführt und ich ein richtiges Ergebnis bekomme?
Denn ich möchte das Ergebnis in einer Msgbox anzeigen lassen^^


----------



## airmexxy (17. November 2010)

*AW:VBA SELECT Befehl in Msgbox wiedergeben*



airmexxy hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe folgendes porblem:
> ich habe eine Tablelle und möchte eine Spalte summieren...der Befehl in SQL ist nicht das Problem ("SELECT SUM(betrag) FROM tbl_benzin")
> ...



Die Programmiersprache ist VBA


----------



## olqs (17. November 2010)

Ich hab mal für dich google bemüht und ne Seite mit einigen Beispieln gefunden:
http://www.it-academy.cc/article/80...e+Datenbankprogrammierung+mit+VB+und+ADO.html


----------

